# F4 and F5 for sale



## turbohvn (Jan 7, 2008)

I just place a classified for one each F4 and F5 live steam 2-10-2
PRICED TO SELL!


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

Got any photos of the trains


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

You can find photos on Accucrafts website. Its a current production.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Whatis the diff between the f4 and f5?


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Kent,*

*To answer your question...*

*f1.*

*See you @ DH.*

*Tom*


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

Do the Mylargescale rules allow us to penalize/sanction members for posting really bad puns?  
 
Jon


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jlinde on 27 Sep 2009 01:25 PM 
Do the Mylargescale rules allow us to penalize/sanction members for posting really bad puns? 

Jon 


His answer is wrong anyway... F5 - F4 would just equal "01".... "F" in the 16's place minus "F" in the 16's place is 0 (zero). 


EDIT: There are 10 kinds of people in the world... those that understand binary and those that don't.


----------



## George Zimmermann (Apr 5, 2008)

Same Engine just different numbers:

F4 = Engine #3680
F5 = Enigne #3765


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Different stacks also.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry Hergert ran one at Marty's, it is one AWESOME engine!


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

TPIUWP!

[This post is useless without pics.]









tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

But Terry my friend, If there were pictures I might just decide that I would have to have one







!! The protoype has always been one of my favorite SP engines. On second thought................................. _PICTURES PLEASE __!!_


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Seems as if there were photos posted else where from a steam up.....










When I get a chance I will post a few others. But I do remember Dwight having video of the engine running here on MLS


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve,

Here are a couple of pictures of the two engines from the Pennsylvania Live Steamers Labor Day meet.





















And a distance shot showing the difference in walkways over the air pumps on the engineers side:










Unfortunately the only picture I have of an F5 deflector up is when one was being unpacked.










Hope this helps.

Best regards,

Alan


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous engines !!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

But I do remember Dwight having video of the engine running here on MLS 
*Right here*.


----------

